# My New Phone Case Cover Picture!



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Before - Me racing my motorcycle 









After 










Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 Outlaw 2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's pretty sweet! :rockn:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome!! I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yall can have one too for $29.99


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Any other phone too not just iphone


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

how well does the finish/picture last?


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Audible Silence said:


> how well does the finish/picture last?



Should last a long time. All depends how you are with your phone. The first pic with the bike I had on for 6 months and it's still perfectly fine. I just wanted to change the picture that is why I have two. 


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------

